# maximum zweier Zahlen



## Sonnenanbeter (22. Dez 2003)

Hi,

ich bin etwas ratlos... warum funktioniert das Folgende nicht??


```
int test = max(1, 2);
```
da erhalte ich immer eine Fehlermeldung...
Ich versuche übrigens, diesen (bzw. ähnlichen) Aufruf nicht in der main-Methode, sondern in einer anderen, public-Methode aufzurufen.

Fehlermeldung:
The method max(int, int) is undefined for the type MaximalWert
(MaximalWert ist die aktuelle Klasse).

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.
Frohes Fest!


----------



## Cinimod (22. Dez 2003)

```
Math.max(1,2)
```

....ist eine static Methode  :wink:


----------

